# Clean leather on 2014 M Steering wheel



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 2014 535i M-Sport with the new M-Steering wheel for over 6 months now. Naturally the oils, sweat & dirt from hands has gotten into the leather overtime and it doesn't feel as soft & clean as before. On top of that I have only wiped it clean with a damp cloth about 3 times, so haven't given it a proper cleaning yet. 

How do I clean the leather on the steering wheel so that it becomes soft and supple again? I'm interested in products that will Not add shine to the leather as I prefer the matte look. Also, a product without any fragrance and one that adds UV protection would be even better!


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> I have a 2014 535i M-Sport with the new M-Steering wheel for over 6 months now. Naturally the oils, sweat & dirt from hands has gotten into the leather overtime and it doesn't feel as soft & clean as before. On top of that I have only wiped it clean with a damp cloth about 3 times, so haven't given it a proper cleaning yet.
> 
> How do I clean the leather on the steering wheel so that it becomes soft and supple again? I'm interested in products that will Not add shine to the leather as I prefer the matte look. Also, a product without any fragrance and one that adds UV protection would be even better!


Is it alcantra or regular leather/


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

CGP said:


> Is it alcantra or regular leather/


It's Not alcantra BUT it's also not typical leather either.

Traditional leather:










2014 M-Sport leather:










I love the matte finish and smooth/soft feel of it. Would like to preserve it as long as possible.


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

I've used Zaino Z-9 leather cleaner on my M wheel for the past 3 years and it still looks/feels as good as the day I picked it up from the dealer.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

I would make a suggestion for alcantara but don't think I have seen your wheel before so it would just be a guess. Looks nice!


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Do what I do....


...wear BMW ///M driving gloves.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

I use Adam's Leather & Interior Cleaner with an Uber Leather Brush to clean. I follow-up with Einzett Lederpflege to condition. All available at DetailersDomain.com.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

97X said:


> I use Adam's Leather & Interior Cleaner with an Uber Leather Brush to clean. I follow-up with Einzett Lederpflege to condition. All available at DetailersDomain.com.


Are those products less expensive than Swissvax products?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

M3Inline6 said:


> Are those products less expensive than Swissvax products?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I believe so. I think Detailers Domain sells swissvax too, so easy to compare prices. I think you'd be well under $50 for all three products and, if used solely on the steering wheel, they would last for a LONG time.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Look into leather doctor's products to remove the body oils. I like their Cleaner 3.8 and rinse with the 3.0 or 2.0. The wheel is urethane coated, for some protection, but it's not very durable. They also have two protection solutions, one is "B" for the buttery feel, but I prefer the "D", for the draggy feel on the steering wheel. Both can be had with leather scent.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

97X said:


> I use Adam's Leather & Interior Cleaner with an Uber Leather Brush to clean. I follow-up with Einzett Lederpflege to condition. All available at DetailersDomain.com.


Have you used Adam's leather & Interior cleaner on steering leather as well as seats? Did it make the surface more shiny or greasy?


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

M3Inline6 said:


> Do what I do....
> 
> ...wear BMW ///M driving gloves.


:thumbup:


----------

